# Sore hocks



## patches2593 (Oct 18, 2012)

so ive notcied my rabbits sore hocks for some reaspn have started to get bad all of a suuden even though they have beeen doing good for a lonnnngggg time.

how can i prevent it from getting worse? what should i put in his cage for him to sit on? should i put anything on it? anmy other information will be greatly appreciated becausen im kinda scared right now because this is the first rabbit i've had that had sore hocks. :shock:

on the first floor of his cage there is linolium and then on the other levels there are just fleece blankets btw. he loves to run around my room on the carpet.

please help!
thank you


----------



## luvthempigs (Oct 19, 2012)

What do his shocks look like? Can you post a photo?


----------



## patches2593 (Oct 19, 2012)

ill see if i can because i don't really know how to post them on a topic


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 19, 2012)

Are they just bald or sore (red, open, more of a wound)? Gary has chronically bald hocks that were sore once. I ended up putting socks on his hocks. It's very cute and effective but he hated it. Now I use A&D ointment to keep the bald spots from getting sore.

Keeping your rabbit at a good weight, their nails short, and dry feet helps prevent issues. Sounds like his flooring is good. I added layers of blankets to Gary's enclosure since it is half a room, but he still gets run time on carpeting. I use a rabbit resting bord in the litter box to let the urine go through the holes but have a clean, dry, and smooth spot for his feet. I use clorox wipes to keep the resting board disinfected.


----------



## patches2593 (Oct 19, 2012)

could you post a picture of the resting board??


----------



## ldoerr (Oct 20, 2012)

I breed Mini Rex rabbits for 4 years and still have one. That breed is REALLY prone to them. What I do is I put some liquid band aid on the sores every day. In a week or two it will be MUCH better. I sometimes do not notice the sore hocks until it is just about oozing and the liquid band aid fixes it in no time. I get it from CVC (I use their brand). It is at most $3 for a bottle which will last you a long time. I really can not say enough good things about using the liquid band aid. That is the 1 permanent thing in my grooming kit.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 20, 2012)

Here is a link http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002EWPXO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## patches2593 (Oct 20, 2012)

im gonna ask my local petstore about that liquid band aid stuff because i have never heard of it and i trust them with their answers


----------



## ldoerr (Oct 20, 2012)

The pet store will more than likely have never herd of it before. I learned about it from one of the top breeders in the country. The rabbits do not like you putting it on at first but will get used to it. (I have used it on myself a couple of times and it stings fresh cuts a little bit). I would not tell you anything that would harm your rabbits


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 20, 2012)

I used it when Gary's hocks were sore. You get it at the human drugstore.


----------



## patches2593 (Oct 21, 2012)

is bagbalm good to use??


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 21, 2012)

yeah, liquid bandaid is found with the regular human bandaids at any drug/grocery store. it's good stuff and dries very quickly.


----------



## Beazle (Feb 16, 2013)

I would DEF suggest the liquid bandaid. When my old rabbit had sore hocks (a mini rex, of course) I used a matress cover (the soft cotton ones) stuffed in a box, and that helped a LOT. They're cheap, too. He wouldn't get out of that box until he was healed up and feeling better, poor guy.

I hope your bunny feels better.


----------

